# Stickies - Links



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

As people keep moaning about the old stickies... while they are being sorted here is a list of most the popular ones (and yeah... quiet afternoon lol)

*Steroids and Supplementation*

*Steroids*

Here is the Doc's protocol for HPTA recovery.
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/13764-docs-protocol-hpta-recovery.html

HCG: mixing, storing, dosing.
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/55418-hcg-mixing-storing-dosing.html

Understanding PCT
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/47593-understanding-pct.html

The Fertility Thread (includes old posts from previous)
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/56255-fertility-thread-includes-posts-previous.html

Gynecomastia-Male Breast Development.
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/48389-gynecomastia-male-breast-development.html

Your very first cycle. Are you ready & what to use
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/245073-cycle-ready.html

ROIDERS DICTIONARY
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/63543-roiders-dictionary.html

Posting about home brewing.
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/244869-posting-home-brewing.html

Flaming of Steroid Questions
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/61502-flaming-steroid-questions.html

So you think you want to take Steroids?
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/47345-steroids.html

Pushing labs and Sourcing
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/207304-pushing-labs-sourcing.html

DHacks banned from discussion
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/220357-dhacks-banned-discussion.html

STEROIDS.Everything you ever wanted to know.
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/38654-steroids.html

Assumptions about steroid use!!!
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/100742-assumptions-steroid.html

Steroid Half lives
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/238593-steroid-half-lives.html

Klona labs are now banned
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/244873-klona-labs-banned.html

Advice for New Members regarding buying steroids
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/22635-advice-regarding-buying-steroids.html

Steroid Information for Beginners
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-and-testosterone-information/22341-steroid-information-beginners.html

*Supplementation*

'almond milk and in depth carb and nutrition discussion'
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/243810-almond-milk-depth-carb-nutrition-discussion.html

FAO all members
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/106338-fao.html

*Muscle Research Peptides*

Peptides Comparison Test
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/229894-peptides-comparison-test.html

GH lab tests
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/213630-gh-lab-tests.html

Methods i have used
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/23020-methods.html

Basic guide to Peptide use
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/210137-basic-guide-peptide.html

Peptide sites that sell Growth Hormone
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/224089-peptide-sites-sell-growth-hormone.html

Interesting read on IGF-1LR3
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/204182-read-igf-1lr3.html

Body composition response to exogenous GH while training in highly conditioned adults
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/222151-body-composition-response-exogenous-gh-training-highly-conditioned-adults.html

Methods i have used V2
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/201671-methods-v2.html

There are 2 types of Genuine Hygetropin
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/225454-2-types-genuine-hygetropin.html

CJC-1295 & GHRP-6 (Basic Guides)
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/62454-cjc-1295-ghrp-6-basic-guides.html

*Training*

*Getting Started*

Tips for Beginners!
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/2444-tips-beginners.html

4 STEPS TO BEGINNING BODYBUILDING
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/106766-4-steps-beginning-bodybuilding.html

Dismissive comments from the so called advanced members
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/274260-dismissive-comments-called-advanced.html

TEENS GUIDE TO BODYBUILDING!
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/128045-teens-guide-bodybuilding.html

Newbie Heaven
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/4665-newbie-heaven.html

BASIC POWER ROUTINE
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/6281-basic-power-routine.html

Body Fat % Terminology and Pictures
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/14975-body-fat-terminology-pictures.html

*Form and Technique*

TIPS FOR THE DEADLIFT
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/form-and-technique/6284-tips-deadlift.html

*Advanced Bodybuilding*

Resistance Training for Hypertrophy - what the studies say!
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/200933-resistance-training-hypertrophy-studies.html

You want big arms? Work your triceps!
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/2032-arms-triceps.html

*Strength and Power*

UKM Lifting League Table
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strength-and-power/227933-ukm-lifting-league-table.html

*Natural Bodybuilding*

* UKM's Natty Physiques *
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/natural-bodybuilding/178495-ukms-natty-physiques.html

*Cardio & Fitness*

New study shows pre breakfast fasted cardio to burn more fat
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/cardio-and-fitness/210388-study-pre-breakfast-fasted-cardio-burn-fat.html

*Injury Forum*

Muscular System
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/injury-forum/12560-muscular-system.html

Joint support guide
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/injury-forum/13608-joint-support-guide.html

Organizing the Injury Forum
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/injury-forum/18706-organizing-injury-forum.html

*Diet and Nutrition*

*Food, Diet and Nutrition Info*

How to Grow At Work and Home Guide....
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-and-nutrition-info/35997-grow-home-guide.html

Formulating your diet for beginers
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-and-nutrition-info/5071-formulating-diet-beginers.html

*Diet Formula To Work Out BMR (Bulk/Cut) (Calories/Macros)*
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-and-nutrition-info/164237-diet-formula-bmr-bulk-cut-calories-macros.html

The importance of micronutrients
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-and-nutrition-info/210678-importance-micronutrients.html

Saturated, monounsaturated, polyunsaturated fats, etc..
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-and-nutrition-info/225182-saturated-monounsaturated-polyunsaturated-fats-etc.html

*Losing Weight*

ECA - a comprehensive guide
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html

Big, PSCarb & other diet experts... advice needed!
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/8856-pscarb-diet-experts-advice.html

How to set up a generic fat loss diet.
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/134264-set-generic-fat-loss-diet.html

Timed Carbs
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/13379-timed-carbs.html

Carbohydrates and blood sugars. Dieting and carbohydrates and misunderstandings.
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/1941-carbohydrates-blood-sugars-dieting-carbohydrates-misunderstandings.html

All carbohydrates are not created equal!
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/2033-carbohydrates-created-equal.html

*Female*

*Supplementation and AAS*

Female AAS & Peptide use
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation-and-aas/92761-female-aas-peptide.html

Female Steroid Usage 101
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation-and-aas/5692-female-steroid-usage-101-a.html


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

decent!


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Bump. :thumbup1:


----------



## ptirobo69 (Nov 9, 2014)

wondered what happened to them


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

well done!. just bumping it up (again)


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Quiet day in the office?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Many thanks for doing this, you've actually made my life a lot easier


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMP!!


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

2004mark said:


> As people keep moaning about the old stickies... while they are being sorted here is a list of most the popular ones (and yeah... quiet afternoon lol)
> 
> *Steroids and Supplementation*
> 
> ...





Lorian said:


> Many thanks for doing this, you've actually made my life a lot easier


 I guess after the update all links gone?

Can those links be re-done?

Some where interesting reads.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

IronJohnDoe said:


> I guess after the update all links gone?
> 
> Can those links be re-done?
> 
> Some where interesting reads.


 I know you're not asking me specifically, but there's no way I'm going through to do it again :lol: , best thing I could suggest is to googling the exact title of the article. If still struggling then include the operator "site:uk-muscle.co.uk" in the search box to only include pages from this site.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

2004mark said:


> I know you're not asking me specifically, but there's no way I'm going through to do it again :lol: , best thing I could suggest is to googling the exact title of the article. If still struggling then include the operator "site:uk-muscle.co.uk" in the search box to only include pages from this site.


 I was more asking @Lorian as you already been thorough that! :thumbup1:


----------



## Rhinoceros (Mar 24, 2018)

Was looking forward to a lot of these but they most look deleted

Edit I read above


----------

